# Rib Sourcing UK



## toonarmy

,

Could people share their recommendations where they buy racks of ribs from?

I have historically bought the yellow Belvedere meaty box from bookers which were very good. 

Are there any other places you can recommend at short notice without ordering online? 

I have never tried Costco, do they do any worth a go?

I have always found the supermarkets useless.


----------



## fivetricks

Costco in the US is a very good source for meat generally. I can't speak about the UK locations


----------



## SistaSmoke

Try going to an Asian market, they always have fresh meat.


----------



## Lorandrous

Think butchers is your best bet, whilst paying the premium for them, I’ve learned cheap and second par is usually the start of “where did it all go wrong”. Supermarket ones are pretty much  just bone. I bought some good looking full slabs vac packed from a meat van the once. Looked the real deal. But unbelievably salty to the point of chuck em in the bin. Must of been enchance or salted to preserve self life. 
Got 1 slab left which i intend to soak over night. See if that gets the salt out and use them has a something on the side dish and hope for the best.. However to get consistent good food you want to try stick with same products and tweak from there.  If your going to spend 6 hours and more with the prep. You will kick yourself when you realise it wasn’t worth it, due to getting the most important part wrong. The meat itself. 
Good luck and keep us up to date with your smoking.


----------



## homeruk

just got back from a california road trip and wow peeps in america pay peanuts for the usda beef in costco compaired to us in the UK..i know its shipping costs etc but im leaning towards buying UK farmed beef now..sorry back on topic
the butchers ive tried here the babyback ribs tend to be trimmed down so much your really just getting meat between the bone, the uk cuts of meaty ribs i find tend to be too fatty(personal taste), but costco UK do an american pack of pork ribs which ive found to be a nice inbetween our meaty and babyback, they come in by weight but you get 4 racks for about £20 and 1/2 a rack is well enough for one person to gorge on
ive been using the usual  normal specalist meat suppliers at premium cost and when its good its good but it very hit and miss and real disappointing after paying a lot of money and giving it love for hours to find its like rubber
ordered some uber expencive chicken wings once free range..brought up in organic pastures etc etc and they looked like "chicken wings" so went off to my local turkish supermarket that do meat also and got some there..side by side no difference at all, size colour etc
grilled a few with just some salt and pepper for a test..couldnt taste any difference at all not even texture but they were 4 times the price!! and from a well know specialist butcher in smithfields..so all is not as the price tag suggests
costco for ribs and usda beef, wouldnt bother with there standard range anymore as ive found its just no good


----------



## toonarmy

Hi Homeruk. 

Are the Costco American pack of pork ribs frozen?

I might give those a go next time


----------



## homeruk

no there fresh..or at least there in the chilled counter not sure if they are prefozen..which reminds me i have froze some of them when splitting the packs..still alive here


----------



## Icefever

Have you thought about buying online?? we attended the Brew'N'Q at Coalville a few weeks back and most of the teams use.
 http://www.bobsfamilybutchers.co.uk/

I spoke to a lady from the site and you phone in your order, it's packed, they then phone you and give you a delivery date, and it turns up in a fridge van.
Any search online will bring up a number of firms that will deliver your order.

Ice.


----------

